

Quantifying Controversy in Social Media - bootload
http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.05224

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.technologyreview.com/view/539856/this-is-what-
con...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/539856/this-is-what-
controversies-look-like-in-the-twittersphere/), which points to this.

~~~
bootload
Dan, some times I've AB tested this (post both articles, first citation &
paper then popular press) and in the past it's always been the generalist,
journo written cruft. I almost wish there was another field in the top for
_source_ of article.

